# Rat food



## Leoj361975 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting some rats but I can't find any good rat food in the UK. I know that Oxbow, Native Earth and Mazuri are good but I just can't find them. Doesn't anyone know where I could get some good rat food online or at any pet shops? (I want to try looking for blocks first instead of making my own mix)


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Look up the kidney friendly diet
home made diet and is excellent, its similar to what I fed ALL my rats over the years

http://shunamiterats.co.uk/2016/06/09/kidney-friendly-rat-food/

The scuttling gourmet is an excellent resource


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Science selective rat food is readily available in the UK and has a pretty good reputation, and they're more or less like lab blocks.


----------



## Leoj361975 (Sep 19, 2017)

elmthesofties said:


> Science selective rat food is readily available in the UK and has a pretty good reputation, and they're more or less like lab blocks.


Thank you so much. I've decided to try look at some other pet shops instead of my local pets at home but if I definatly can't find anything I will definatly use this.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lab blocks are generally not recommended, as @mrs phas has said a variation of the Shunamite diet is the best nutritionally & most varied type of diet for rats, & you can buy various ready mixed versions from RatRations, or the ingredients to make up your own mix.

If you are really not keen on this then the best dry nuggets are the Science Selective ones.


----------



## Leoj361975 (Sep 19, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> Lab blocks are generally not recommended, as @mrs phas has said a variation of the Shunamite diet is the best nutritionally & most varied type of diet for rats, & you can buy various ready mixed versions from RatRations, or the ingredients to make up your own mix.
> 
> If you are really not keen on this then the best dry nuggets are the Science Selective ones.



Thanks. Tomorrow I'm going to be looking at a few pet shops to see if they have any of the ones I was looking for but if they don't I will probably use the science selective ones


----------



## Twichard (Feb 15, 2018)

Selective science is a very good feed I use it and all my rat's have beautiful shiny coats it can be bought from eBay and if you ask you're local pet shop they will be able to get it for you without a problem I also give my rat's fresh fruit and veg and a hard boiled egg once a week but selective is a balanced diet and very good its about £5 for 1.5kg not to expensive for top quality food


----------



## techfool (Apr 16, 2018)

Science Selective for me too. My rats will eat it in preference to many of their treats. I supplement it with fruit and veg but my youngest rat especially prefers the science selective. Having had him for a week, his coat is much smoother and he has put on weight. When I first got him home he was looking a bit "rough" and skinny. They have it in pets at home and the range, and amazon.


----------

